# Sons of Anarchy 10/25/11 "Family Recipe"



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, damn, I can't believe they did that! R.I.P., Piney.

I wonder if this IS the last season? It's getting harder and harder seeing a way for the club to come through all this...

Hope the cops enjoyed their chile!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Boy is Opie gonna be pissed! And Gemma will figure out Clay did it since he lied to her about being at the clubhouse.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I can't see how the club can exist past (or up to) the end of this season


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, damn, I can't believe they did that! R.I.P., Piney.
> 
> I wonder if this IS the last season? It's getting harder and harder seeing a way for the club to come through all this...
> 
> Hope the cops enjoyed their chile!


This is season 4. I think they've been given the go for season 5, but won't swear to it. Sutter originally planned for 7 seasons.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

DAAAAAAMN!!!!! Poor Opie, lost his wife and his Dad due to the club. Clay is going to burn! Ouch, point blank shotgun blast to the chest...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

What does the "LS" Clay smeared on the picture mean?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Peter000 said:


> What does the "LS" Clay smeared on the picture mean?


Los Lobos Sonoras, the other cartel.

So does Chibs think the mole to LS is Juice? Those guys don't play around, took out Mayan Oakland and SamTaz.

I'm in over my head..


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Anyone else think it was dumb to have all 30+ guys with weapons in the barn/shed? If you ambush someone don't be where they think you will be... They got lucky. 

Piney and the Dr should have both told Jax to read the letters/papers. That story lame now. 

How did that car get into the yard, I thought a tow truck was blocking the entrance as you've seen it move forward backwards several times in the same episode. They should have moved it forward, if it was back, and trapped the guys in the yard.

...Heads are going to roll.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I don't think I will be eating Chilli for awhile...


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Ment said:


> So does Chibs think the mole to LS is Juice? Those guys don't play around, took out Mayan Oakland and SamTaz.
> 
> I'm in over my head..


I think it was established that the rat had to be a Mayan. I don't remember exactly why though 

It will be interesting to see how the Chibs/Juice storyline goes. It was obvious Chibs was suspicious of Juice before, now he knows _something_ is going on.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> I think it was established that the rat had to be a Mayan. I don't remember exactly why though
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the Chibs/Juice storyline goes. It was obvious Chibs was suspicious of Juice before, now he knows _something_ is going on.


Isn't Rat the one with the Dr?


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Oh yeah that's the prospects name. Short for Ratboy lol. Wiki has a good list of characters.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Sons_of_Anarchy_characters


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

VegasVic said:


> I think it was established that the rat had to be a Mayan. I don't remember exactly why though
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the Chibs/Juice storyline goes. It was obvious Chibs was suspicious of Juice before, now he knows _something_ is going on.


That was from the drugged LS member interrogation but it didn't pan out. It probably is some other Mayan just not the one they initally suspected but Chibs might have other thoughts.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> I think it was established that the rat had to be a Mayan. I don't remember exactly why though
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the Chibs/Juice storyline goes. It was obvious Chibs was suspicious of Juice before, now he knows _something_ is going on.


Oh, I misread your post. I missed a "the" in there and thought you were saying Rat was the rat. My mistake. Carry on!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Hopefully Fox and DIRECTV can come to an agreement before next Tuesday..


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I hate you, Clay.

Juice was going to try hanging himself again? He's not very innovative.

I wonder if Juice will come completely clean to Chibs. Chibs calling him "Juicy Boy" just seems wrong.

Looks like nobody is ever going to miss Miles.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Juice was going to try hanging himself again? He's not very innovative.
> 
> I wonder if Juice will come completely clean to Chibs. Chibs calling him "Juicy Boy" just seems wrong.


I was more under the impression that he was just collecting the chain to return to the truck. He seemed almost too despondent and depressed to try suicide again, if that makes sense.

I'm wondering if he'll come clean, too, about his father and the sheriff, etc. Chibs does have a black wife. <shrug>


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I wonder what happened to Kozik (Kenny Johnson). Unless his work on Prime Suspect makes him unavailable for SOA


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

VegasVic said:


> I wonder what happened to Kozik (Kenny Johnson). Unless his work on Prime Suspect makes him unavailable for SOA


I think they mentioned he was doing a run to Tacoma to get the guns, or something like that.

So yes, it's hard juggling two jobs.

phox


----------



## maggie2101 (Feb 22, 2003)

I am heartbroken over Piney's death. Clay should burn in hell.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, damn, I can't believe they did that! R.I.P., Piney.
> 
> I wonder if this IS the last season? It's getting harder and harder seeing a way for the club to come through all this...
> 
> Hope the cops enjoyed their chile!


I'm loving the show so much this season compared to last that I'll be really bummed if it's the last season. But yeah, hard to see how they can get through this stuff. Definitely RIP Piney and BIH Clay.



VegasVic said:


> I don't think I will be eating Chilli for awhile...


No Kidding! It was great when Gemma stirred the pot. Nothing fazes that woman, does it?


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Clay's days on this earth are numbered and the number is shrinking fast. I still say Unser ends up doing him or will be directly involved at the very least. We all know he's 110% in Gemma and Tara's court. Opie certainly is a leading candidate too.

After the dusts settles Jax will stay on and become prez. Probably next season will start out as this one did with the passage of a substantial amount of time having gone by. Of course with some new cast additions.

Being the "tech guy" they sure have turned Juice into a total moron this season. Just a plain awful story line there.

How much time has Otto and the other imprisoned SOA members got left I wonder? Maybe some of them take on "full time" roles next season?


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Otto's doing life.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

hummingbird_206 said:


> It was great when Gemma stirred the pot. Nothing fazes that woman, does it?


Sorta gave me a flashback to Peggy Bundy dumping cigarette ashes in the pot.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Archangel00 said:


> Being the "tech guy" they sure have turned Juice into a total moron this season.


Haven't you ever known somebody who's brilliant with tech and a complete idiot with everything else?


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

Not sure if this would be a spoiler but



Spoiler



From a week ago: Sons of Anarchy renewed for season 5
http://www.imdb.com/news/ni16810446/


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Haven't you ever known somebody who's brilliant with tech and a complete idiot with everything else?


There's maybe a million of them on TCF.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Clay cannot possibly get away with killing Piney, but doesn't he know that?

The chili scene was one of the nastiest and funniest scenes I have seen in recent memory. Chuckie and Gemma's wordplay was priceless.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Mr. Soze said:


> Clay cannot possibly get away with killing Piney, but doesn't he know that?


Why? He got away with Killing Jack Teller so far.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Piney's dead. Juice probably will be dead. Clay has gots to get get dead. Unser's half dead. If this really is season 4 out of a possible 7 then they'd better start hiring some more charismatic actors. The club's recent prospects aren't the most spellbinding characters.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

So, Jax told Opie he would swing by the cabin to check on Piney and now Piney is dead. I wonder what they odds will be that Opie thinks Jax did it?


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

dimented said:


> So, Jax told Opie he would swing by the cabin to check on Piney and now Piney is dead. I wonder what they odds will be that Opie thinks Jax did it?


I don't think so. There was no reason for Jax to kill Piney. IN fact, if you think about it, outside of Gemma and Tara, no one in the club has any reason to believe that Clay would want Piney dead.

Now Bobby on the other hand has been so vocal, should something happen to him some in the club might suspect Clay, but Piney's grievances have been so quiet who would suspect anyone in the club. Besides, Clay did what he had to to not only frame someone other than himself, but pin it on the other cartel, lending more power to the fact that SAMCRO has to play ball with Romeo's cartel if they want to survive.

I hope Clay gets his comeuppance. I just know it won't be soon.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

dimented said:


> So, Jax told Opie he would swing by the cabin to check on Piney and now Piney is dead. I wonder what they odds will be that Opie thinks Jax did it?


Zero. Of course it _could_ be written that way, but I don't think Sutter would go in that direction.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yep not gonna happen.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Last man standing is the new Prez.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone happen to catch the title of the Stephen King book Piney was reading?


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

NJ_HB said:


> Anyone happen to catch the title of the Stephen King book Piney was reading?


No, I did not even notice that. I am not surprised though, I am pretty sure Stephen King is a fan of the show since he had a cameo as the cleaner guy last season.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

Shaunnick said:


> No, I did not even notice that. I am not surprised though, I am pretty sure Stephen King is a fan of the show since he had a cameo as the cleaner guy last season.


Yes, he did appear as the 'cleaner' dude.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

The secret chili ingredient was great! Even though you saw it coming from a mile away with the dude holding the grocery bag, the cops and that huge pot of chili. The part that sold it to me was feeding the cops a steaming bowl of head chili. Then Gemma's reaction to it all was awesome. 

I really didn't think Clay would kill Piney this soon. Especially before he got the letters and considering Piney was an Original 9. But I guess Clay just couldn't afford Piney voting against him and threatening him with those letters all the time. It will be interesting to see how Opie handles this. Will he suspect Clay or is he too deep into the MC "forest" to see the trees? Or will this (combined with Donna's murder by Tig) just push Opie over the edge and lash out at Clay?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm wondering if Clay organized the attack on the clubhouse to put off the vote. And the other stuff that keeps happening right when a vote was going to be held.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> The secret chili ingredient was great! Even though you saw it coming from a mile away with the dude holding the grocery bag, the cops and that huge pot of chili. The part that sold it to me was feeding the cops a steaming bowl of head chili. Then Gemma's reaction to it all was awesome.
> 
> I really didn't think Clay would kill Piney this soon. Especially before he got the letters and considering Piney was an Original 9. But I guess Clay just couldn't afford Piney voting against him and threatening him with those letters all the time. It will be interesting to see how Opie handles this. Will he suspect Clay or is he too deep into the MC "forest" to see the trees? Or will this (combined with Donna's murder by Tig) just push Opie over the edge and lash out at Clay?


I figured he would be killing Piney that soon. What else could he do? Piney gave him an ultimatum that he was going to give the club the letters the next day. Clay only really had 3 choices. Do what Piney wanted and end the deal with the Cartel, Not end the deal and Piney gives the letters to the club, or kill Piney. I wasn't surprised with his choice.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Does Opie know Tig killed Donna? I forgot.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

ncsercs said:


> Does Opie know Tig killed Donna? I forgot.


Yes. Tig confessed and Opie beat the crap out of him.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

ncsercs said:


> Does Opie know Tig killed Donna? I forgot.


He also knows Clay ordered the hit and it was supposed to be himself that in the truck.

phox


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> He also knows Clay ordered the hit and it was supposed to be himself that in the truck.
> 
> phox


When did he find out (about either Tig or Clay)? I don't remember that at all. I remember it coming close to being revealed, but not actually.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Peter000 said:


> When did he find out (about either Tig or Clay)? I don't remember that at all. I remember it coming close to being revealed, but not actually.


I knew it was season 2 so I looked it up on Wikipedia, it was the episode "Service". It was the same episode when Gemma made a move on him and they almost hooked up but he stopped it. Later he confessed to Ope.

No one will suspect Clay killed Piney, I think that's the idea. Gemma will know because he lied about being at the clubhouse and Tara might now because she's the only other one who knows about the letters and the damage they can do. But outside of that, the club will just think it was Los Lobos.

I'm with everyone else in that it's so hard to imagine what the show will be about next season... this season practically HAS to end with Clay either dead or ousted from the club. He's overwhelmingly self-destructive and just keeps making thins worse. First by signing up with cartel to run drugs, then by killing one of his oldest friends, and probably by trying to kill Tara.

I would think that Piney being killed as a result of the drug war would sway the rest of the club to vote to remove Clay as prez. I get that it's too late to leave the drugs now (they're in it whether they want to be or not) but anyone with sense would blame Piney's death on the fact that they shouldn't have been in it to begin with.

Can't wait to see how these next five episodes go. Usually things are a little show in th efirst half of a season and then take off like a train the second half, but we're eight episodes in and I don't feel like there's been ANY down time, which makes me think the rest of the season will be obscenely good.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

How would Los Lobos Sonoras even know about Piney? It's not like he's the most active member. Clay should have chopped off his head to really make it seem like the cartel did it.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah Los Lobos Sonoras seem to be more "high profile" in their killings, not offing some old member in a remote cabin and putting a little "LS" on the mirror. I can't see the club buying it but then again they aren't exactly bright.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

cheesesteak said:


> How would Los Lobos Sonoras even know about Piney? It's not like he's the most active member. Clay should have chopped off his head to really make it seem like the cartel did it.


Clay may get in trouble because of the killing style isn't LS like the death threat note to Tara so if Romeo and Jax ever talk that might be the tipping point.


----------

